# RJ10 auf RJ45?



## Carndret (25. März 2006)

Weiß jemand, wie die Anschlussbelegung von einem RJ10 (Telefon) und RJ45 (Ethernet) ist, wenn man von einem Splitter mit RJ10 auf einen Router mit RJ45 Eingang gehen will?
Sind das bei dem RJ10 nur die mittleren beiden Kabel die dann auch beim RJ45 in Pin 4 und 5 kommen oder wie geht das?
Das ganze ist für einen schweizer Internetanschluss. Die haben da so komische Splitter  ...

Vielen Dank.

- Carndret


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (25. März 2006)

RJ45 findest du hier:
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/net/0510151.htm

RJ10 is da sicher auch irgendwo zu finden 

//EDIT
http://www.hardware-bastelkiste.de/modem.html

2. Treffer bei der google-Suche


----------



## Carndret (30. März 2006)

mmh genau so wie es dort steht hab ich es gemacht aber irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Ich hoffe so ein Stecker kann man auch kaufen. Das funktioniert sonst nie. Keine Ahnung was die in der Schweiz da für Kombinationen haben.


----------



## chmee (30. März 2006)

http://www.your-connect.ch/news-detail.asp?newsid=184

mfg chmee


----------

